# Stradic FK 4000



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Recently added a stradic to my arsenal after reading reviews on similar reels in both price range, drag settings , etc. etc. i was going to use it for bobo's, spanish, pomps, reds etc. off of the pier and was wondering if you fine ladies and gentlemen had advice on reel maintenance for shimanos, I've never owned a shimano reel before (stuck with penn all my life until i recently "sold out" according to my fishing buddies for having bought a staal last year haha). so maintenance and i was thinking about putting 20lb braid backed up with 10lb mono? Please give your two cents! Won't be offended by blunt comments. reel is going on a 6.5 foot st croix MH


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

20 lb. braid backed w/ 10 lb. mono will work just fine on that reel! Great versatile setup you've got there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Never fished the pier myself, but I have heard they don't like braid up there.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

@mrfish its usually the guys off of the end fishing for king that don't like braid. its hard to see and will cut the rest offs mono guys off in a tangle lol


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

It's always bugged me they haven't adapted. To each their own I guess. 

If you do go with braid, go with yellow


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's a fine reel and maintenance on that reel is very simple. 

Since you are fishing the pier the reel will be away from salt spray. Just a fine mist of fresh water is all you need to wash it off. You can get a small can of corrosionX spray or similar to keep it like new. Spray a rag with the protectant and wipe it down. 

You will want to change the felt drag washers to Carbontex. The oiled felt drag washers will get flattened out quickly using the drag pressure for those fish.

Ive seen the felt washers ruined after a fight with a big Jack Cravalle.

Keith


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> That's a fine reel and maintenance on that reel is very simple.
> 
> Since you are fishing the pier the reel will be away from salt spray. Just a fine mist of fresh water is all you need to wash it off. You can get a small can of corrosionX spray or similar to keep it like new. Spray a rag with the protectant and wipe it down.
> 
> ...


@oceanmaster you wouldn't happen to sell the carbonated drag washers do you? i upgraded my 706 to the HT-100 drag washers so i went looking online for them but came out empty handed.


----------

